# Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden



## Austeria (May 19, 2009)

*AKABOSHI
異聞水滸伝*
*[Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden]*​*By Amano Yoichi*
​
*Publication*
Weekly Shonen Jump (debuted in WSJ 2009 #25, May 18, 2009)

*Summary*
108 heroes gather under the Taitengyoudou flag to destroy the rotten Sung Dynasty. The burning Red Star delivers the message of the world's dawn, that it will become _"akaboshi"_ - the morning star.


Discuss.


----------



## Batman (May 19, 2009)

<----- first  reaction   <----- second  reaction


----------



## Austeria (May 19, 2009)

Batman said:


> <----- first  reaction   <----- second  reaction


 <----- third reaction

WHERE'S MAH CHAPTER 2! 

BTW I'm still not sure if "Akaboshi" is really the main character's name.  Is it?


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

^Chapter 2 won't be released until this week's Weekly Shonen Jump comes out.

Read this one yesterday. It was alright from what I saw. If this can be a great adaption of the Chinese epic like Houshin Engi this could be good. Although 108 characters is a lot to cover.


----------



## Austeria (May 19, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> ^Chapter 2 won't be released until this week's Weekly Shonen Jump comes out.


I know that. 



> Read this one yesterday. It was alright from what I saw. If this can be as great adaption of the Chinese epic like Houshin Engi this could be good. Although 108 characters is a lot to cover.


I heard it's based on a novel but I don't know if it's based on real legend. Do you think it will actually cover all 108 characters? I mean, some of them could be fodder.

The thing that stood out to me was the art, the unique main lead, and the style as a whole. I also love the fact that the protagonist seems rather like an antihero.


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2009)

i liked the first chapter the main character was cool. and the art was great. and i think the guys name is Taisou.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I know that.



lol my bad.




> I heard it's based on a novel but I don't know if it's based on real legend. Do you think it will actually cover all 108 characters? I mean, some of them could be fodder.
> 
> The thing that stood out to me was the art, the unique main lead, and the style as a whole. I also love the fact that the protagonist seems rather like an antihero.



Yeah, it is based off of one of the 4 Classical Chinese Novels from what I see. It depends on how the mangaka wants to handle it I suppose. If it is too much some characters may only briefly show up at times.

The art is the biggest attention grabber to me as well.


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2009)

108 sounds kind of tiresome...


----------



## Batman (May 19, 2009)

It's the art that got me. Pretty astounding when it wants to be, and smacks of familiar.


----------



## BVB (May 19, 2009)

Really interesting. I'm going to follow it, but the art really looks sorta familiar.


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 19, 2009)

i've been waiting for this series since jump made it's announcement back in April 
but i kinda worried about it, i mean his last serielized manga started alright and i like it too. but it got cancelled 
i never know what makes it gor canceled and how did the last chapter turns out  does anyone know 
i just hope this manga will go trough the "20 chapter of death" and go trough 20 chapter or more


----------



## illmatic (May 19, 2009)

The first chapter was pretty text heavy. Akaboshi  is one of the main characters(Taisou) nicknames I think (Akaboshi = Morning Star).


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 19, 2009)

I also found the style of this series to be powerfully attractive and the funny faces are great. Whenever I look at his sword I just want to give it a flick to see if the tip will come flying off because of that giant hole in it. xD I also do like the lead, looking forward to seeing what other kind of characters are brought forth.


----------



## Waveblade (May 20, 2009)

The colour pages were beautiful and I'm definitely going to read it tomorrow (On a network with a faster internet speed.)


----------



## emROARS (May 20, 2009)

This story has a lot of potential. I really like the first chapter and I really can't wait to read more.


----------



## Felix (May 20, 2009)

This first chapter was great, loved the art and the concept
A good shounen it seems
On my weekly read list


----------



## Eldritch (May 20, 2009)

This seems like The Ravages of Time (I've still got to read it) except with exaggerated shounen super powers


----------



## Felix (May 23, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> This seems like The Ravages of Time (I've still got to read it) except with exaggerated shounen super powers



And that is a good thing
Is Chapter 2 available somewhere?


----------



## Cochise (May 23, 2009)

I read a chinese scan of the first chapter, obviously I missed a great deal. Do they have a english scan out. Link please.


----------



## dwabn (May 26, 2009)

just read the first chapter and all i can say is wow. this is the shit. im definitely followin this manga


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 27, 2009)

This is a pretty good series. Just read the first two chapters. I'll sleep on it until it reaches the the 20 chapter mark though, and see if I'll pick up on a weekly basis from their

The art style actually reminds me a lot of Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 27, 2009)

why isn't there anybody scanning the 2nd chapter


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 28, 2009)

Didn't care too much for the chapter until the monk came. Although it did have its humorous moments. 3rd chapter should be better.


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

I just love the main characters attitude
He seems to be completely uninterested in everything, which is awesome


----------



## Jugger (May 28, 2009)

Felix said:


> I just love the main characters attitude
> He seems to be completely uninterested in everything, which is awesome



Yeah thats why i like him too


----------



## MrCinos (May 28, 2009)

Suikoden is my favourite JRPG series so I couldn't miss this 

The first two chapters didn't seem much interesting for me though, except for that monk guy at the end. But I like concept with 108 stars and will follow this in hope that with such a number of characters it will turn into something epic.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 29, 2009)

Read chapter 1, it was meh. Dropping it because it seems like that Suiren character is going to be mainstay.

Nice art though.


----------



## Austeria (May 29, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Read chapter 1, it was meh. Dropping it because it seems like that Suiren character is going to be mainstay.
> 
> Nice art though.


What's wrong with Suiren? She's like early DB Bulma! (I'm sure you at least read DB?)


----------



## Graham Aker (May 29, 2009)

Austeria said:


> What's wrong with Suiren? *She's like early DB Bulma!* (I'm sure you at least read DB?)


Are you kidding me? Did you ever read Dragon Ball at all? 

Bulma wasn't an insufferable justice freak who does pointless things, supposedly in the name of justice, that makes everyone miserable. Bulma was fun, Suiren is annoying.

Anyway, as I said, I'm through with this series. And unless Suiren leaves permanently or better yet, is killed off, I won't be reading this series. Shame though, the art is pretty nice.


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2009)

In chapter 2 she is tolerable really


----------



## Dimeron (May 29, 2009)

Austeria said:


> I heard it's based on a novel but I don't know if it's based on real legend. Do you think it will actually cover all 108 characters? I mean, some of them could be fodder.



Yep, it is based on the four classical literature of Chinese history. They are:

"Journey to the west". I don't think I need to explain this one. 

"Romance of the three Kingdoms". Another very famous one.

"Water Margin". Which is what this manga (as well as the rpg series Suikoden) is based on. Not quite as famous as the two above internationally.

"Dream of the red mansion". Probably the least well known internationally. Mostly because it deals with love/betrayal/rich snobs/political corruption etc instead of war, monkey, bandits, and all the other stuff. Would make one kick ass Shoujo series though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 29, 2009)

Haha, Taisou actually tried to make her carry him. Pretty nice how he turned the elite checkpoint guy's words around against him. Wonder why the monk was looking for the lead.


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2009)

This is weekly right?
Which means we should have a RAW/Scan this weekend?


----------



## Austeria (May 30, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Are you kidding me? Did you ever read Dragon Ball at all?
> 
> Bulma wasn't an insufferable justice freak who does pointless things, supposedly in the name of justice, that makes everyone miserable. Bulma was fun, Suiren is annoying.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, I'm through with this series. And unless Suiren leaves permanently or better yet, is killed off, I won't be reading this series. Shame though, the art is pretty nice.


Bulma is a screaming, weak, tag-along. Pretty obnoxious too. They're similar in that sense while they obviously share their differences.

Oh, well. Adieu and hope you find a series to your liking.



Dimeron said:


> Yep, it is based on the four classical literature of Chinese history. They are:
> 
> "Journey to the west". I don't think I need to explain this one.
> 
> ...


I need to read the last three. I only know Journey to the West.

And that last one seems the most appealing to me just from your description. Sounds like Jane Austen plus political stuff. Which is always interesting.


----------



## .access timeco. (Jun 1, 2009)

I am REALLY liking Akaboshi. Seriously.
Taisou is great so far, the art is catchy and the humour is pretty good as well (loved the pigeon scenes).
It also seems to have everything the fans love, so I hope it doesn't get cancelled for lack of popularity.

About the "Akaboshi" part. It is not the main character. Akaboshi means 'morning star'. The main character is 'falling star'.
If I understood it right, the Taiten Gyoudou is trying to rebuild China and make it become the 'morning star' (the strongest country in the world (thus its "leader")?). So "Akaboshi" is not a character, but the Taiten Gyoudou 'utopia'.

About the monk in the end of the ch.2... well, he appeared in the colorspread (first chapter) with the other members of the Taiten Gyoudou, so it's pretty obvious he is not a villain.


----------



## fxu (Jun 1, 2009)

If anybody wants the poster from chapter 1.

o


----------



## .access timeco. (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, if anyone is interested, about characters in ch.3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chinese original name/Japanese name

- The monk's name apparently was not revealed, but his epithet was: the tattooed monk. Therefore, according to the novel, his name is Lu Zhishen/Ro Chishin.
- In the last page, two new guys. The bearded one is identified as Wang Jin/Ou Shin. Since the long haired guy with him is part of the 108 members (he was in the color spread), he is most likely Shi Jin/Shi Shin, the 'nine dragons'  (btw, Wang Jin is is not one of the 108... he is Shi Jin's master, though)


----------



## Austeria (Jun 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler pics for Chapter 3_ 











.access timeco. said:


> I am REALLY liking Akaboshi. Seriously.
> Taisou is great so far, the art is catchy and the humour is pretty good as well (loved the pigeon scenes).
> It also seems to have everything the fans love, so I hope it doesn't get cancelled for lack of popularity.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification! 

And yes, I see a tremendously huge potential from the premise of this series. I'm really hoping it will be able to survive WSJ's notorious first 20 chapters of death.



fxu said:


> If anybody wants the poster from chapter 1.




Thanks!



.access timeco. said:


> Ok, if anyone is interested, about characters in ch.3:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Thanks again. I'm very interested in these details so it's good that you posted these tidbits. 

+rep.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 4, 2009)

3rd chapter was released.

I'm a bit disappointed that the monk wasn't an enemy after all but at least we got more information about who the real enemies are. Also that apparently all 108 members aren't gathered at the start like some people thought they would be.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 5, 2009)

Main character did come more awsome in chapter 3 bossing his superior thats badass.


----------



## .access timeco. (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah... they romanized Ro Chishin's nickname instead of translating it (to "tattooed monk")... looking at the translated chapter, it's like his name is "Kaosyou"

But, well, I guess that was the mangaka's fault since he was introducing everyone by their names and in this single case decided to use the epithet instead of the name.



RAW of chapter 4 is out and...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Another Taiten Gyoudou member introduced: Shi Qian/Ji Sen, the "Flea on a Drum".

And Shi Jin looks awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the new heroes look cool


----------



## Austeria (Jun 6, 2009)

The new characters look so awesome! I'm so loving this manga!

Next chapter want now!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2009)

Read it. I just can't seem to get into this. .____.

I think I'll try to read all four chapters over again and see how I feel then.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks like subtlety isn't a strong point for Taisou. 

 I predict Oushin's assistant to kick ass next chap.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2009)

Manga keeps getting better and better


----------



## Jugger (Jun 14, 2009)

it was going down same ranks like medaka box. Probably edidors decide those ranks


----------



## Random Member (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice fight. Can't wait to see the conclusion next chap.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> it was going down same ranks like medaka box. Probably edidors decide those ranks


Rankings come from readers' questionnaires. And that's how they determine which series to cut. Starting series are in the highest danger of being cut. It's tough competition in Jump.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 14, 2009)

Austeria said:


> Rankings come from readers' questionnaires. And that's how they determine which series to cut. Starting series are in the highest danger of being cut. It's tough competition in Jump.



that no really the truth i did read somewhere oda comment about editors doing most of ranking. Those votes have some meaning but i really doesn?t matter that much.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 14, 2009)

Jugger said:


> that no really the truth i did read somewhere oda comment about editors doing most of ranking. Those votes have some meaning but i really doesn?t matter that much.


The head editors decide which ones to cut but the readers' rankings are what they partially base their decisions on. Of course there are other factors, but why do you think newcomer series which don't do well just practically vanish from Jump within their first 25 chapters?

Read Bakuman for more details about the inner workings of Jump.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 15, 2009)

Austeria said:


> The head editors decide which ones to cut but the readers' rankings are what they partially base their decisions on. Of course there are other factors, but why do you think newcomer series which don't do well just practically vanish from Jump within their first 25 chapters?
> 
> Read Bakuman for more details about the inner workings of Jump.



do you really think that they would that kind of thing in bakuman? It wasn?t even confirmed from jump. Well atleast 5 firs chapter has been decided by editors how the hell 2 new series go down by same rankings.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> do you really think that they would that kind of thing in bakuman? It wasn?t even confirmed from jump. Well atleast 5 firs chapter has been decided by editors how the hell 2 new series go down by same rankings.


So you're saying the editors decide that Medaka Box and Akaboshi should just go down the same? 

I'm not gonna argue any further but of course Jump isn't giving official statements on the ranking system. But there are other sources (i.e. Oda's interview) giving people insight on how it actually works inside Jump's happy face. And there's a reason why people worry so much about these rankings. Because it's been proven time and time again series which don't do well get the cuts.

*And that's that on this matter. Let's not talk about anything else not pertaining to Akaboshi.*


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 15, 2009)

New series get properly ranked after 8 chapters.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 15, 2009)

Jugger said:


> that no really the truth i did read somewhere oda comment about editors doing most of ranking. Those votes have some meaning but i really doesn?t matter that much.


Oda makes a comment in the SBS.  The ToC is decided by the sub-chief editor of Shounen Jump.  It's not really the case that the ToC is a strict ranking of the popularity of manga from 8 weeks ago, but it is true that the popular manga are moved toward the front and the less popular manga are moved toward the back.  And what decides what is popular?  The votes.

We won't be able to tell if Akaboshi is popular for a while.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 16, 2009)

Hexa said:


> Oda makes a comment in the SBS.  The ToC is decided by the sub-chief editor of Shounen Jump.  It's not really the case that the ToC is a strict ranking of the popularity of manga from 8 weeks ago, but it is true that the popular manga are moved toward the front and the less popular manga are moved toward the back.  And what decides what is popular?  The votes.
> 
> We won't be able to tell if Akaboshi is popular for a while.



Ok i understand it now. But those votes don?t always tell truth there is alwasy vol sales


----------



## .access timeco. (Jun 21, 2009)

That's true, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure is an example. It was normally in the end of the JUMP, but it's tonkohons always had high sales.

Well, chapter 6 will reveal more about the Taiten Gyoudou:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Following the order of the spread (names are in Chinese/Japanese... the last one is the one used in the manga, of course):
. Sun Erniang/Sun Jijou (or simply Mrs. Sun), the "Female Yaksha/Ogre".
Well, it's the woman...

. Zhang Qing/Chou Sei, the "Guard".
Two things worths of note here. First: according to the novel, there is two men called Zhang Qing among the 108. In chinese and japanese it works out because they are written with different kanjis, but I have no idea how the scan groups will handle this when the other one appears in the manga XP)
Second: in the novel, his title is the "Gardener" but the mangaka apparently decided to change it (he did the same with Taisou... in the novel, he is the "Magic Traveller" not "Falling Star").

. Jiang Jing/Shou Kei, the "Magic Mathematician".

. Wang Dingliu/Outeiroku, the "Lightning".
Once more a title changed, but just the kanjis... the translation is the same as in the novel.

.Gongsun Sheng/Kousun Shou, the "Dragon in the Clouds".

.Liu Tang/Ryuu Tou, the "Red-Haired Devil".


----------



## emROARS (Jun 22, 2009)

chapter 6 is on one manga

Merzbow & Genesis P-Orridge - _A Perfect Pain_


----------



## Random Member (Jun 22, 2009)

I wonder how Taisou was planning to defeat Oushin when he had trouble with Rinchuu.


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jun 23, 2009)

Great add for SJ since ES21 and Neuro ends are two great loss.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope akaboshi can keep it up there is 3 new series coming soon if what raw-paradise says is right


----------



## Austeria (Jun 23, 2009)

Jugger said:


> I hope akaboshi can keep it up there is 3 new series coming soon if what raw-paradise says is right


What?! 

Akaboshi better stays in the top ten.

BTW good chapter. It seems like Oushin and Rinchuu will join the Taitengyoudou!


----------



## Gecka (Jul 17, 2009)

> Based on the Chinese novel Shui Hu Zhuan, about the trials and tribulations of a band of outlaws during the mid Song dynasty.
> It is 1112, the middle kingdom (China) is in turmoil with the present Sung dynasty's government unable to control its own provincial officials from preying on their people. But tales of a band of outlaws punishing these abusive officers called "Taiten Gyoudou" is spreading. Their deeds are giving people hope, so begins an encounter between Suiren, a young village girl believing in the outlaws, and a member named "Falling Star" Tai Sou.



I gotta say, the characters are what really caught my eye

blending


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2009)

In b4 merge


----------



## Gecka (Jul 17, 2009)

shut up mider

god damn banana


----------



## marquisa (Jul 23, 2009)

> Back on topic, Rinchuu and Oushin will definitely join the Taitengyoudou



Yes..Rinchuu a.k.a Lin Chong the leopard headed will definitely join the Taitengyoudou (in Chinese => Ti Tian Xin Dao = Bring out the will of Heaven), but Oushin isn't part of 108 heroes...maybe he is the one who will teach Shi Jin the nine-tatooed dragon some combat skill ^^



> Dragon Cloud guy, Kousonsyou



Yes..this Kousonsyou or GongSun Sheng nicknamed Dragon in the Clouds will be magician of this Taitengyoudou team ^^


----------



## Felix (Jul 27, 2009)

The manga is indeed starting to grow on me. I'm getting used to the cast and the main character. I still don't know their names though, but it seems it's a problem of mine recently. Having Chinese names doesn't help as well. Anyway, love the art, however sometimes it seems the panels are way to cluttered. I'm to used to Bleach and Naruto it seems, but I don't have that problem with One Piece. It's worrying though that the Manga is getting ranked low on Jump, it's a shame, the story holds promise (108 non fodder characters, hell yeah) and the current chapters are good.

Let's see how it goes. (Chapter 11 out on One Manga)


----------



## Random Member (Jul 27, 2009)

Felix said:


> Anyway, love the art, however sometimes it seems the panels are way to cluttered.



That's one of my main issues with this manga too. 

I'm still managing to enjoy it as well though.

Kousanjou is a nice addition to the cast (pretty convenient that there just happens to be 3 tickets for the winners of the test ). I've been feeling that Suiren's presence as of late was becoming completely nonexistent and a waste of space but with the new chapter it seems she'll get some development soon. Kousanjou seems to be stealing the spotlight though.


----------



## .access timeco. (Jul 27, 2009)

@Random Member
It was not convenient, it was a lie. He simply said there was 3 tickets because the 3 of them were the only strangers in there since all the others fake contestants are from his group.



Anyways, I am in love with Kosanjou. The trio surely is funny as hell. However, as Felix said, Akaboshi is ranked REALLY low in SJ so unfortunately it seems the manga will be canceled in the next months unless something happens and it gets really popular suddenly :/ I am hoping the tankohon sales will be high, so it can stick around even without receiving lots of votes in the SJ (like To-Love-ru).


----------



## Random Member (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah, I see. It looked like Suiren was the only one of the group to pick up on that.

I'm hoping Kosanjou's introduction and this new arc is enough to give the manga a boost in the rankings at least by a bit.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it true that they are cancelling this manga?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah, it's true


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

When...?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 30, 2009)

Maybe, it just...is an acquired taste, hard to pull you in the overall story and to see what each chapter has to do with it.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 30, 2009)

WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????


----------



## God Movement (Aug 30, 2009)

Is this all finalised or what?


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 2, 2009)

The summary of this manga interested me but i want to read more than 2 volumes. Last week I saw the table of contents for the other weeks on rawparadise and there was a "#43: Akaboshi (End?)".

I entered there today and it isn't more. There's ToC until #42. So, does it mean Akaboshi will "survive"? I didn't read it but it seems promising as a long adventure manga.


----------



## Felix (Sep 2, 2009)

I also noticed that Raw Paradise has removed the cancelation note of Akaboshi. It might survive the axe, but since it's doing a bit poor in the ratings, I can't imagine it surviving for much longer

Then again, Psyren made it, so there might be hope for Akaboshi


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 2, 2009)

I read the first chapter and though it was decent for what it is. _Shounens_ tend to have rather shallow beginnings with the story being filled in much later in the series. I'd say it's the same here however as far as the plot goes _Akaboshi_ can become very episodic in nature due to the main leads approach to simply trying to counter China's problems on his own terms. every _Shounen _needs that deadly organization with 6-10 characters with impeccable character designs and a show of charisma. Similar to the likes of _Naruto_, _Bleach_, and _One Piece_. If _Akaboshi _can assimilate the however cliche' _Shounen_ formula. It should be okay. I'll continue to follow it and see what happens.


----------



## Felix (Sep 21, 2009)

So everyone stopped reading this?
I did when I heard it was going to be canceled 3 weeks ago, but it did not, and it's getting interesting now (I've read chapter 17), I really think this is a good Shonen, but it's confusing due the vast cast and chinese names 

But still, it needs more fans


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

I spent my night reading through the majority of _Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden_ chapters that Ive missed out on and I have to say I like what I'm seeing thus far. The series itself doesn't pose anything new to the genre of _Shounen_, but I find it to be irresistibly enjoyable for what the series is. As in it's a battle manga with a tendency to lapse in _Gag_ sub themes. I can't even estimate the amount of times I laughed while completing my read. Weather it was the characters actions or there facial expressions, it had a nice underlying sense of hilarity that I thought was carried over very well.

The mangaka _Youichi Amano_ does a great job with his art. It has a rather oriental _Chinese_ feel too it that's just more aesthetically pleasing to look at. _Youichi _can be very detailed in his work, then make the switch to being ridiculously simplistic which seems to contribute to the establishment of gag related jokes. I found the introduction of _Kaosyou _to be amazing, it's easily one of my favorite panels in the manga. I think you can really get a feel for the serious nature in which his character was introduced. I really wasn't expecting him to be one of _Taisou's_ allies as well as a member of the _Taiten Gyoudou_.

​
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


However shallow it is to admit, I found that there was a definite cool factor in that scene. The dark undertones seemed to put an even greater emphasis on the seriousness this scene entailed. What I found most interesting was just how different _Kaosyou's_ character actually was. It actually seemed like he was a warmhearted monk rather than a vicious killer. As I read through the manga it really becomes all the more apparent as to just how underrated the artwork to this series seems to be.

On the other hand once comedic scenes in the manga are established the artwork takes a turn toward gag to further enhance the feel for hilarity the series attempts to convey. I had to laugh at the _Master Tiger _companion that accompanies _Taisou_. I mean the change in the artistic approach is just so drastic but it seems to contrast so well. I found this panel to be extremely hilarious, note _Suiren's_ expression.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


I just love the comedy used in the series thus far. _Taisou's_ expressions really are hilarious and put a smile on my face every time. I'm really enjoying his interactions with _Rinchuu_ and _Konsanjou _. This prompt me to show another scene that made me roll out of my seat in blatant laughter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


, epic horse ride for the win! 

I'm really becoming more and more absolved in _Taisou's_ character. I just can't make out what he's thinking and feeling. I think that might actually be the best part about his character, since _Youichi_ has yet to let the audience in on any serious emotional connections within the characters of this series. 

This isn't to say that there hasn't been any character development shown thus far, on the contrary there has been quite a bit. I think it remains most prevalent and seen in _Suiren_ and _Rinchuu's _characters. I'm hoping that soon I can get a chance to see _Taisou's_ character expanded upon a little more. I think fan's will show a positive response to a little more development. _Taisou_ seems like a great character and I really want to see a more emotional side to him, perhaps a back story will help in connecting the series's audience with its characters.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 18 Spoiler_ 





​
This chapter we seem to get introduced to a group of government hired assassins. There character designs are fairly nice and I really like the killer panda promptly named _RanRan_. Its so malicious yet ominously adorable. My only quarry in regard to these character introductions is that we get too many of them. With merely eighteen chapters we have such a large array of characters thus far. I think the series should simply focus on the characters it has at present rather than getting ahead of itself and over stocking it's character roster. We get some pretty great action scenes this chapter, namely _Taisou_ fight with _Tenzanyuu_.

​


----------



## God Movement (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow a whole review?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Wow a whole review?


Haha, well I wouldn't go as far as calling it a review. I believe it's more along the lines of simply being a detailed recollection of my thoughts. If I had written a review for the series, I would have put more of an emphasis on minute detail and have created a much better thesis on each chapter as a whole. It all may very well have been pointless ramble with virtually no cohesion, but I wanted to get my thoughts out at least before I went to bed .

In regards to the story as a whole the introductions of all these new characters seems to have become somewhat of a quagmire. As a reader you can't really follow any one individual since there is such a large array of characters with seemingly no focus. If the story can compensate with the characters it has at present and make an attempt to center itself, we may have something special on our hands.

I'm quite taken with the art style and comedic approach, if nothing else those quality's that have been instilled within this series will undoubtedly keep me reading. It'll be interesting to see what direction _Youichi_ plans to take the story. I think I'll make a nesting within this thread and continuously post my thoughts via comments, It'll be nice to see more avid fans join me.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 1, 2009)

I am not reading this yet and wont be for the next few months. The historical approach kept me interested so i'm rooting for this series sucess. It has a lot of potential and i hope it make through at least 5 volumes.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 1, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> Haha, well I wouldn't go as far as calling it a review. I believe it's more along the lines of simply being a detailed recollection of my thoughts. If I had written a review for the series, I would have put more of an emphasis on minute detail and have created a much better thesis on each chapter as a whole. It all may very well have been pointless ramble with virtually no cohesion, but I wanted to get my thoughts out at least before I went to bed .
> 
> In regards to the story as a whole the introductions of all these new characters seems to have become somewhat of a quagmire. As a reader you can't really follow any one individual since there is such a large array of characters with seemingly no focus. If the story can compensate with the characters it has at present and make an attempt to center itself, we may have something special on our hands.
> 
> I'm quite taken with the art style and comedic approach, if nothing else those quality's that have been instilled within this series will undoubtedly keep me reading. It'll be interesting to see what direction _Youichi_ plans to take the story. I think I'll make a nesting within this thread and continuously post my thoughts via comments, *It'll be nice to see more avid fans join me.*



Well, I'll always be posting. This manga has potential lets just hope it doesn't get dropped it's been pretty great thus far.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopefully it doesn't get cancelled it has potential.


----------



## Felix (Oct 18, 2009)

It has been getting low scores. It's always in the bottom 3-5
Which is a shame really


----------



## Jugger (Oct 18, 2009)

Felix said:


> It has been getting low scores. It's always in the bottom 3-5
> Which is a shame really



Yeah and there are manga like jaguar, Wajimanija, inumaru dashi that doesn?t even get tranlated. Why fuck those manga can continue. They don?t have any change in world market. Well one of those 2 new that don?t get tranleted will have it first real ranking.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Yeah and there are manga like jaguar, Wajimanija, inumaru dashi that doesn´t even get tranlated. Why fuck those manga can continue. They don´t have any change in world market. Well one of those 2 new that don´t get tranleted will have it first real ranking.



Those are all gag manga and only take up 7-9 pages. They don't get translated because the internet scan community does not give them the time of day. Anyway, Japan focuses on Japan first. Whether they get translated online is irrelevant.

Jaguar actually sells very well for a gag manga and it is placed in the last spot on purpose for each issue. inumaru has been consistently ranking in the top 5 for over 6 months now. Waji is actually a wild card.

If you aren't ranking high enough to avoid the bottom 5 regularly and you aren't selling enough to compensate for it that makes you a candidate to be on the chopping block.

Akaboshi has only gotten out of the bottom 5 twice out of its 20 something chapters. That makes it the most likely to get killed off after Kagijin bites the dust first.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

if they cancel this I would cry myself to sleep. You do have to admit though, Japan's taste in anime/manga are different. Like how lucky star is freaking godly and a lot of ppl enjoy whereas I do not enjoy it one bit. 

although I do wish akaboshi survives by some miracle


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 18, 2009)

I really think this series has potential, and I would be upset if it was canceled, but I can understand why it would get the axe. What has been summed up in twenty-one chapters should have been stretched out to at least a year (fifty chapters). The author introduced way too many characters. There is just too much going on in the chapters, and in the beginning of a series that is a bad thing. s(he) doesn't even given you time to get use to a character before s(he) introduces another batch of characters.

Maybe the author will get a chance to do another series if this one gets cut. Is this the first manga published by this author?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

I think it was a bit too easy for taisou to gain his star power although his swords looks KEWL as hell


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 24, 2009)

I just started reading this, it's so excellent. 
The colored pages are are really good. Does the author do it himself?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2009)

The fat lady has sung folks.



> Issue 49 Bottom 5
> 
> Lilienthal
> Kuroko
> ...


----------



## God Movement (Oct 25, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> The fat lady has sung folks.



 Noooooooooo! When can we expect it to end then? And what about Kagijin is that going to end anytime soon?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Noooooooooo! When can we expect it to end then? And what about Kagijin is that going to end anytime soon?



Issue 49 which is next week. Last week was issue 48.

Well, to be honest you would be lucky to even get 2-3 more weeks out of Kagijin. It has been dead last since its 2nd ranked week.

November is the end of the calendar year for manga magazines and Jump normally starts cutting manga in that month while adding new ones in December. I don't know why it came so early this year though.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 25, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Issue 49 which is next week. Last week was issue 48.
> 
> Well, to be honest you would be lucky to even get 2-3 more weeks out of Kagijin. It has been dead last since its 2nd ranked week.
> 
> November is the end of the calendar year for manga magazines and Jump normally starts cutting manga in that month while adding new ones in December. I don't know why it came so early this year though.



This is disappointing I really liked Kagijin, I forever wonder why they still allow shit like Fairy Tail and Bleach to run...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> This is disappointing I really liked Kagijin, I forever wonder why they still allow shit like Fairy Tail and Bleach to run...



My bad, this week is Issue 49 so the raw that gets released this week will be its last chapter.

Bleach still runs because even its worst chapters are still ranked in the top 5. With the volumes selling 600K at least.

Fairy Tail runs in Weekly Shounen Magazine so Jump practices don't apply in its case. Even then, Fairy Tail is still one of WSM's most popular titles. -___-

As for Akaboshi, the Japanese fans just never caught on to the series. A pure action series that doesn't catch on is easy to replace in Jump.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 25, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> My bad, this week is Issue 49 so the raw that gets released this week will be its last chapter.
> 
> Bleach still runs because even its worst chapters are still ranked in the top 5. With the volumes selling 600K at least.
> 
> ...



Well that clears a lot of things up, thanks.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2009)

I couldn't really get into Akaboshi either, at least not like other manga.  I don't know what it was but it just wasn't...good enough.  Hard to explain.  It was just decent.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I couldn't really get into Akaboshi either, at least not like other manga.  I don't know what it was but it just wasn't...good enough.  Hard to explain.  It was just decent.



It had a very rough start in my opinion. It got better halfway but by then it was probably too much of a hole to climb out of.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2009)

Exactly, I do enjoy Akaboshi a lot, problem is, it had a lackluster start


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

damn...I'am sadden  I really enjoyed this manga compared to bleach and fairy tale, plus akaboshi's art style is way better than both combined and the story isn't all that bad.

But yea, the start was a bit rough. I really wanted to see all the stars too


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, the art is amazing. Too bad it's ending


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2009)

thats sad they are canceling this manga it was good and had good art


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2009)

Akaboshi is officially cancelled.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 27, 2009)

Is there any way to continue this series in another magazine? i think the author has a lot of potential as a mangaka but i dont think he fits in Jump. Maybe in shonen magazine. Well, he's probably young and still chasing sucess, so when do you think he will try a new series?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 28, 2009)

this guy on the bottom

scan is out

next chapter should be the last chapter right?


----------



## Felix (Oct 28, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> this guy on the bottom
> 
> scan is out
> 
> next chapter should be the last chapter right?



Yeah it should
Which is strange, ending the Manga with a flashback
Seriously, this is really undeserving. And from what I saw, the rating really went up last few chapters


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe the flashback is a last ditch effort?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 28, 2009)

i thought the rating went down.

I'm going to guess that the next chapter taisou dies by kyokyuu or something. Or he break's taisou's sword and or a limb and what not making taisou unable to achieve what he has been trying to do. Thats my guess for the ending. I'm pretty sure I'm wrong though


----------



## God Movement (Oct 28, 2009)

Perhaps the Mangaka doesn't want to make an end because there is a possibility of it being picked up in another magazine?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 28, 2009)

so what manga is replacing this one


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Eldrummer said:


> Is there any way to continue this series in another magazine? i think the author has a lot of potential as a mangaka but i dont think he fits in Jump. Maybe in shonen magazine. Well, he's probably young and still chasing sucess, so when do you think he will try a new series?


How does it not fit in Jump? It's a battle manga about different martial arts styles. Imo the mangaka's art is pretty good, but he/she really needs to work on battles. They can be way better.

@NAM No news on whats replacing this.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 28, 2009)

yes indeed, the art style is very unique and awesome but the battle scenes are rather short and sometimes unclear of what the character did


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 29, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> Renji Bankai
> 
> scan is out
> 
> next chapter should be the last chapter right?



Nope, Chapter 24.



Felix said:


> Yeah it should
> Which is strange, ending the Manga with a flashback
> Seriously, this is really undeserving. And from what I saw, the rating really went up last few chapters



Nah, the series only escaped the bottom 5 twice. Neither of which were for this arc.



Pandaza said:


> i thought the rating went down.



It did.



88 Movement said:


> Perhaps the Mangaka doesn't want to make an end because there is a possibility of it being picked up in another magazine?



Rather unlikely to tell you the truth. When a series moves to another magazine, it is normally within the same company. Akaboshi could only move to Jump SQ or Ultra Jump in that case but this is a cancellation. I wouldn't expect to see it popping up in a Kodansha or Shogakukan magazine.



NAM said:


> so what manga is replacing this one



New series next week: Neko Wappa
New series week after that: Shinseiki Idol Densetsu　Kanata Seven Change　Girochin no Masao-sensei

Both are likely comedy series from what people are saying.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 19, 2009)

It is shame that this series got canned.

I always love to read a china based manga from the Japanese artist....I am sucker for the plot to overthrow the China Emperor.

and Suiren is cute and adorable..I want to hug her if possible.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2009)

this is bs. this manga is better than all the shit currently in jump.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2009)

I guess Japanese just hate China setting for reason.

I always love to read a manga based on the ancient china setting and that is why that I like to read Hongkong comic although the art kinda not attractive.

and I just thought that I finally found a manga that I would enjoy it to the fullest because of beautiful Japanese art, especially the girl design..and the SJ destroyed it.

Too bad. 

I missed you, Sui Ren !!!


----------

